# newly hatched corn snakes



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been left in charge of 17 corn snake eggs while the owner of then is on holiday he said the might hatch or they might not, 3 days after he has left i now have 15 baby corn snakes hatched about 10 out of there shell and the rest nearly out, now i know not to feed them until 6 days after they have hatched and sheded they first skin but i cant find any information about spliting them do i split them as soon as there free and roaming or do i leave them all huddled up in a ball in the tub they were born for a week then split in to individual containers need help asap please.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

It may take longer for the snakes to shed, but could also be quicker.
split them up if you can, as soon as you can. although its unlikely, the chance of them eating each other is higher at this point than any other.
some people actually dont, but most do it as soon as they can, split them up that is.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I split mine in to individual cricket tub set ups as soon as they hatched 

Be careful though they are VERY fast and will strike at you alot, it won't hurt though  just watch you don't end up with corn snakes running away lol


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, yeah the pet shop said to leave them a week but i thought it sounded wrong i have cricket tubs to but them in, i think i will split them like you both suggest.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You leave them a week to shed before feeding them, maybe they got confused


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I split mine in to individual cricket tub set ups as soon as they hatched
> 
> Be careful though they are VERY fast and will strike at you alot, it won't hurt though  just watch you don't end up with corn snakes running away lol[/
> 
> Lol, there alot longer then i expected, can i just pick them up with my hands or do i have to let them slide on to my handor do just get my fingers undernieth and scoop?


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> You leave them a week to shed before feeding them, maybe they got confused


no they said to leave the all in the tub or rub (really useful tub) as seems to be what people say on here they where born in and to split them after a week.there all huddled up i a pile in the corner


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

sn00z0r said:


> Sarah-Jayne said:
> 
> 
> > I split mine in to individual cricket tub set ups as soon as they hatched
> ...


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Everyone does things differently, I leave mine together until after they have shed then split into individual boxes and then leave a few days to settle before feeding. Had far less non feeders doing it this way. If it were me, I'd put in a small water pot when they are all hatched and leave them until your friend gets back. They will be fine.


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

sue said:


> Everyone does things differently, I leave mine together until after they have shed then split into individual boxes and then leave a few days to settle before feeding. Had far less non feeders doing it this way. If it were me, I'd put in a small water pot when they are all hatched and leave them until your friend gets back. They will be fine.


He is away for 3 weeks and its only 3 days into his holiday.


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> sn00z0r said:
> 
> 
> > lol when you try to get hold of one you will soon realise you need to catch them...or they will escape...you won't be able to slide them on your hand, they will be off!!
> ...


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

I used a small, plastic plant saucer for my hatchling when I first bought him  Might be able to pick some up from your local garden center cheap:2thumb:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I have only had two small clutches this year. and these are my frist. I spilt mine like i do the leopard geckos. That way you can see when they poo, shed and who hasnt eaten. If you leave them all together you wont be able to tell. And there is less risk of problems occuring when they housed alone.


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help erveryone :2thumb:. Spliting them today if i can get enough water bowls together, can i put a few twigs in the cricket box's so they have somthing to wrap around?


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

just split them all up 3 escape but now caught, so fast. i took the lid got one out and before i knew it there were everywhere :gasp: :snake:, but now all sorted i have 15 so far and 1 that refuses to leave his shell and just keeps popping his head out and one egg that i dont think is going to hatch.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

well done, and sorry but i had to laugh about the snake that doesnt want to leave his egg


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

sn00z0r said:


> Thanks for the help erveryone :2thumb:. Spliting them today if i can get enough water bowls together, can i put a few twigs in the cricket box's so they have somthing to wrap around?


I wouldn't put twigs in as you dont know what might be on them  I cut up toilet roll tubs for hides for babies but they soon destroyed their new houses by hiding under the kitchen roll instead so I gave up on that lol

Dont worry about the one in the egg, they can take quite a long time to fully emerge from the egg  it will still be absorbing the yolk


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh and I used plastic milk bottle tops for water dishes with mine


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my self down to B&Q (other hardware stores are available) and found some 3" pot bases for plant pots 25p each so couldnt go wrong really, they seem to be in and out of them all the time. the kitchin that lines the tubs is soaking, is this ok?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

no if their substrate is wet it can cause them to get infections, they have open wounds where the umbilical (sp) cord was until they emerged from the eggs, they need to have completely clean and sterile environments


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

im having a hard time keeping there bedding dry. do thet need water every day or once a week like there food??


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

well 1 died yesturday which is a shame 3 arnt eating could be more yet as some are getting fed today and one hasnt shed do i have to wait till he has shed to feed him/her as its about a 2 days past feeding time for him


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes... wait until a couple of days after shed to try to feed. All hatchies feed at different times after their first shed, some only feed after a few weeks, so try not to worry too much if they refuse.

Are you leaving the pinkies in with them overnight and keeping them (the room) fairly quiet and the hatchies pretty well undisturbed most of the time?

If you are having a problem with water a lot of people use plastic milk bottle tops and blue tac a 2p coin to the bottom to give it some weight so it's less likely to be knocked over. That way, you should only need to top up their water once every two days and spot clean (if necessary) at the same time. This means you will need to disturb them less, and just have a little peek to make sure they look alright without having to move their tubs or take the tops of them every day. 

Only try feeding once every 5 days, even if they refuse and you have to take the pinkie out the next morning... still leave another 5 days before trying again, or you may stress them too much.

Hope everything continues to go well for you... sorry to hear about the one that died yesterday, but thats natures way sometimes.


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

well i have been feeding them overnight like you said and removed the pinky the next day tried twice in a row though so i will leave while wednesday i think to try again and the snake that refused to shed did it yesurday so i was gonna cleen his bed and feed him tomorrow the others are all ok especially number 16 he aint half fiesty, i didnt even get the pink in to the box when is stricked out at it bit and let go so i just put it in and it was gone in no time he is by far the most aggrasive all the others are quite plyable and not to bothered. I am finding the whole thing interesting tho.:2thumb:


----------



## sn00z0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Well the snakes have now gone home to there owner who is very happy to have 15 baby corn snakes, was sad to see them go in a way. Thanks too everyone for the help as it made the job alot easier as i didnt know a thing about snakes when i started but found the whole experiance quite interesting and i only got bit once, even that was interesting lol.


Thankyou :2thumb:


----------

